

Markdown editor with live preview - walle_
http://markdowneditor.se/

======
walle_
Quick project I threw together tonight.

Enter markdown on the right side and see the live preview on the right.

Supports github markdown eg.

```ruby def foo :foo end ```

Only tested in Chrome. Safari seems to work but Firefox have a bug with the
textarea.

